# FreeBSD Wireless Connection Problem



## Shriram (May 18, 2011)

Hi 

I connected my FreeBSD box to a wireless connection. Now I get the status of wlan0 as associated. I tried ping on google and go it also. My question is that, once I run the *wpa_supplicant* command, it does not terminate to #, I need to do a ctrl+z everytime to return to terminal, and the connection established is alive only for a certain time. Can someone tell me what I should modify for encountering the above problems?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2011)

See the Handbook section on wireless.


----------



## Shriram (May 18, 2011)

@wblock

I configured using the wireless section of the handbook! But still the problem persists. Dd uyo need any other info so that it can be useful for you to figure out where the problem is?


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2011)

After you've made the appropriate entries in /boot/loader.conf, /etc/rc.conf, and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf, reboot.  That's it.


----------



## bbzz (May 18, 2011)

Shriram said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I connected my FreeBSD box to a wireless connection. Now I get the status of wlan0 as associated. I tried ping on google and go it also. My question is that, once I run the *wpa_supplicant* command, it does not terminate to #, I need to do a ctrl+z everytime to return to terminal, and the connection established is alive only for a certain time. Can someone tell me what I should modify for encountering the above problems?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Run in the background, ie. with *&*


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2011)

I finally worked up enough motivation to slap together a wireless article:

Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## kpedersen (May 18, 2011)

bbzz said:
			
		

> Run in the background, ie. with *&*



I tend to do this so I can see some of the output. But I think the way the manpage suggests is to use the -B option (background).

Thanks wblock. This quick tutorial looks really good !


----------



## Shriram (May 18, 2011)

I actually tried rebooting, but what happens is that my wpa_supplicant.conf gets erased. And still the problem persists, but I didn't try the background option. I'll do it and let you guys know! Thanks anyways!


----------



## Shriram (May 18, 2011)

Hooray *-B* option worked for me! Thanks a lot guys!


----------

